# good nursing agencies



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a registered adult nurse with 5 years experience on a medical assessment unit (acute care). I am looking to move to Oz to work, my hubby and 2 children will be coming with me. I was wondering if there are any nurses that can recommend a good nursing agency / recruitment service to use please. When I google "nursing agency" so many come up. I would rather go with word of mouth.

thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nicando, 

If you haven't already done so please do a search of the forum since there were quite a few nurses on here some time ago and I think they discussed agencies. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I know that Queensland Health do quite a bit of recruitment.

Dolly


----------



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, I used Hays and they were great. They help you find posts in the areas you want to live, give you a choice of the ones that are recruiting and then arrange the telephone interviews for you. Try and attend an expo as they are usually full of agents and can give you some great advice.....Ellisa


----------



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

ellisa said:


> Hi, I used Hays and they were great. They help you find posts in the areas you want to live, give you a choice of the ones that are recruiting and then arrange the telephone interviews for you. Try and attend an expo as they are usually full of agents and can give you some great advice.....Ellisa


thank you so much, will do. where can i find out where expos are?

thanks again, nicando


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Nicando, they advertise on radio, tv and this forum is great for notifications and if you look at visa-go website i think they also advertise. God its been so long but we went to London near the 02 arena!! cheers ellisa..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

There's the big expo in Sandown in March: Emigrate 2010 - Exhibitions.co.uk

We have attended an expo in Earls Court but not sure if that one is still going.

Dolly


----------



## dr doofenshmirtz (Feb 14, 2010)

some of the big agencies such as hays, geneva, bbt all advertise in the nursing press on a regular basis. the only problem with going through an agency is that you are tied to that employer for the duration of your sponsorship (if thats what you are doing) if you get placed on a ward/dept you dont like you are stuck with them unless you find another sponsor. you can look on the gov health sites for jobs in specific hospitals/areas and if you submit an interest, the hospital is just as likely to sponsor you.
the agenices i mentioned have all been around a long time, and have been advertising for many years in the nursing press. 
good luck


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

dr doofenshmirtz said:


> some of the big agencies such as hays, geneva, bbt all advertise in the nursing press on a regular basis. the only problem with going through an agency is that you are tied to that employer for the duration of your sponsorship (if thats what you are doing) if you get placed on a ward/dept you dont like you are stuck with them unless you find another sponsor. you can look on the gov health sites for jobs in specific hospitals/areas and if you submit an interest, the hospital is just as likely to sponsor you.
> the agenices i mentioned have all been around a long time, and have been advertising for many years in the nursing press.
> good luck


Hi, yes it depends if your sponsered by the company, i wasn't i came on a 176 so was sponsered by the state, which means i can do as i please!!!! Not so easy to get interest from submitting interest as i tried that from my employer and never heard a thing, but got the post through the agency. I say try everything you can and see what happens.....ellisa


----------



## culvie (Jan 24, 2010)

ellisa said:


> Hi, yes it depends if your sponsered by the company, i wasn't i came on a 176 so was sponsered by the state, which means i can do as i please!!!! Not so easy to get interest from submitting interest as i tried that from my employer and never heard a thing, but got the post through the agency. I say try everything you can and see what happens.....ellisa


Hi Ellisa,
I am a community staff nurse and applying for a 176- hopefully to Queensland, did it take you long to get your visa? and are there really plenty of jobs for us nurses out there??


----------



## nicando (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks all, your advice is appreciated. I have liased with Hays and am thinking that rather than be sponsered I will apply for a visa which allows me to work anywhere. Hays have said that they can help me to get a job. Its still early days and there is a lot to plan. I know that I want to be based in Adelaide and am doing alot of planning and research at the moment. I definetely will go to an expo as i'm sure it will really help. I want to be in Oz June /July 2012 which does seem ages away but there is so much involved in moving that I am trying to be organised and time does go so quickly. I havent applied for my visa yet, am a bit indecisive about when to apply. I have tried researching peoples experiences about how long their visa process took but there doesnt seem to be any consistency. I dont want to apply now and be issued a visa in a couple of months as I wont be ready to go. On the other hand I dont want to wait too long as I read there is a 3 year waiting list. I can see that it is going to be a lengthy process, but well worth it in the end.

thanks again all x


----------

